# twisted neck



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

This little lamb is a triplet. Her neck keeps twisting back all the way to her side causing her to walk in circles. Eats fine, stands ok but constantly moves in circles. 

Any advice or ideas??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you straighten it? Have you given her a BoSe shot and B Complex shot?

You probably need to do some type of therapy to help the muscles and ligaments stretch/tighten.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, it can be straightened, but she can't keep it straight or straighten it by herself. 
No she has not been given any shots. Are these shots good for sheep too? She is hair sheep, not a goat (even though she looks like a goat)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Selenium and B vitamins are good for all animals and will help her nerves and ligaments and muscles. I think you will need to brace it and do physical therapy too. What a cutie.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I do have a bit of a brace on her, it is two pipe insulation pieces taped together and she does a lot better with it on than off. Any ideas or good websites that you can direct me to for physical therapy stretches? She is very sweet and determined


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call a vet and see if they can give you advice. Not sure on any websites.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I am going to look into those supplements.


----------

